# Younger, good looking women are tippers!



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Let me preface this first, I only drive for Lyft with the in app tip option.

Just an observance:
With only about 60% of my pax tip, I've noticed as the title reads; younger, good looking women are tippers. I can't remember any 30-ish and younger, good looking woman not tipping, though it must be like 90-95%. Yesterday, I thought the pax was going to balk the trend and not tip but low and behold, four hours later, she had tipped. 

But it is about the opposite for the same age group for guys. About two in ten will tip. Go figure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My observation, the younger they are, the less likely they'll tip. I see less tips from females than males from the younger group. Usually, if it's a date situation, I may get a tip from the guy to impress their date. As they get older, however, if they are single riders, I've noticed women do tip more. Over 40's will tip more than men.

But for the most part, it's a crap shoot who will actually tip and who won't... I've had a 2 riders I picked up from a liquor store, mid to late 30's maybe early 40's. It was pool, back when I did that sheet... and they smelled bad... I was like dear lord where are they going, i want to get there fast... I did not like the odor. Then I get another pickup, 2 young women mid 20s. I drive as fast as the law could allow, thinking to myself "This first group is not going to tip!" and the drop off was a bus station of all places...


...yet as the two got out, the male pax hands me a $5. 

The two well off mid 20s? Barely a thank you...


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

There's really no science to tipping. Many of the factors are independent of your efforts as a driver, but I'd argue that people who are used to taking cabs may be more prone to tip, because they have something to compare the experience. I get plenty of young attractive women in my car, and they love to impress me with stories of LA or MIA Ubers that gave them water or opened their doors or had the aux cable easily accessible from the console. I just nod and say "that sounds awesome, did you tip the driver?"

"Why would I tip him for being nice? That's why Uber is better is XYZ."

"Gotcha. Make sure your friend doesn't vomit in my car, because the cleanup fee will charge to your account." 

I don't expect anyone to tip, so I appreciate it when they do. Had a guy surprise me last night with $20 on a $11 fare. That's awesome, but I can't blanket statement that most 45+ men with families tip, because it's not true.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> There's really no science to tipping. Many of the factors are independent of your efforts as a driver, but I'd argue that people who are used to taking cabs may be more prone to tip, because they have something to compare the experience. I get plenty of young attractive women in my car, and they love to impress me with stories of LA or MIA Ubers that gave them water or opened their doors or had the aux cable easily accessible from the console. I just nod and say "that sounds awesome, did you tip the driver?"
> 
> "Why would I tip him for being nice? That's why Uber is better is XYZ."
> 
> ...


Well, obviously tipping is not an exact science. but people do have patterns, likes and dislikes. Just because some types of pax tip me more often than others, isn't going to apply to another driver. Too many variables. All I know, there are certain demographics that tip "me" more often than others and others who don't, to the point that I almost expect it. I'll accept that and as I drive more, and the patterns of my pax changes, I'll accept that also.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Well, obviously tipping is not an exact science. but people do have patterns, likes and dislikes. Just because some types of pax tip me more often than others, isn't going to apply to another driver. Too many variables. All I know, there are certain demographics that tip "me" more often than others and others who don't, to the point that I almost expect it. I'll accept that and as I drive more, and the patterns of my pax changes, I'll accept that also.


So was your post just click bait?

Of the 60% who tip, are the majority of that group actually young attractive women? Are you also an attractive young woman, or an attractive man? Do you drive in an area where there are many young female professionals? Do you drive a lot of nights? Are you charming, engaging, humorous, or just lucky?

Driving for Lyft and having in-app tipping probably helps a ton, because the ride can end, and you can be tipped without cash or further interaction if the pax wishes.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Strippers are tippers.

Other than that, haven't noticed a pattern. I usually can't remember which rider went with which ride when I look at my statement.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Of the 60% who tip, are the majority of that group actually young attractive women?


I would say that of the 60% who tip, a third of that falls into that category.



yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Are you also an attractive young woman, or an attractive man?


I am just an average middle aged man.



yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Do you drive in an area where there are many young female professionals?


Not necessarily. I would say fifty fifty from my "young attractive women" category would fall into the"young female professional" category. One "young attractive woman" pax today worked at a marijuana dispensary and yes, she did tip plus she had to pay double for prime time.



yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Do you drive a lot of nights?


Not usually, only the morning travel work times where the pings are more continual for the couple or so hours I drive.



yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Are you charming, engaging, humorous, or* just lucky*?


It can't be the first three, so I guess I'm "just lucky"!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Driving for Lyft and having in-app tipping probably helps a ton, because the ride can end, and you can be tipped without cash or further interaction if the pax wishes.


And Yes, as written before, that is the reason I only drive for Lyft, is the tip option.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Strippers are tippers.
> 
> Other than that, haven't noticed a pattern. I usually can't remember which rider went with which ride when I look at my statement.


As far as I know, I have not had a stripper (exotic dancer!) as a pax. I don't drive the late night/early morning bar scene so my chances are low of picking one up after her shift.

As far as Uber drivers are concerned, I would think it would be hard for them to notice any pattern of tippers when only about 10% tip (from what I've read).

Since I usually only have around six pax in a day, it is easy for me to see who has tipped (through the app) and who has not.


----------

